
Code and Graphics: C++ (Core) Coding Guidelines - Tatyanazaxarova
http://www.bfilipek.com/2016/06/c-core-coding-guidelines.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to guidelines:
[https://isocpp.github.io/CppCoreGuidelines/CppCoreGuidelines...](https://isocpp.github.io/CppCoreGuidelines/CppCoreGuidelines#main)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239962)

